# The 4 Funniest MHF posts of all time? (all by Pusser)



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I've just been having a scan around the archives on this quiet Sunday evening and I think its worth resurrecting these 4 posts by Pusser for new members and anyone that might have missed them. If you haven't read them before then have a hanky ready for the tears of laughter that will inevitably follow, if you have read them before - the same applies.

Read them in order, IMO, the 4 funniest posts on MHFacts of all time.......

 >>Pussers Maiden Voyage<< 

 >>Pussers Report part 1<< 

 >>Pussers Report part 2<< 

 >>Pussers report part 3<< 

Far more entertaining than Sunday evening TV I think you'll all agree.

Thanks again Pusser, they still make me howl. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

pete.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Managed to read the first one until the tears affected my vision...Will go back later.

Pusser...One question.

Was there not a toilet in the supermarket 8O


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

brilliant


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just been having a scan around the archives on this quiet Sunday evening and I think its worth resurrecting these 4 posts by Pusser for new members and anyone that might have missed them. If you haven't read them before then have a hanky ready for the tears of laughter that will inevitably follow, if you have read them before - the same applies.
> 
> ...


You're very kind PJ - As memory serves, I don't remember laughing at the time - certainly the missus wasn't. 8O


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pusser, you're a star. Thank you for brightening up an otherwise drab Devon day.

MarkM


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sat here crying with laughter and have only read the Maiden Voyage log. Thank you for for making a dull wet day alot brighter.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The 4 Funniest MHF posts of all time?................ 
was a true title in 2006 and 4 years later nothing has changed.
They are still the 4 Funniest MHF posts of all time

Long may it be so.
They are gems to be revisited from time to time.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Superb! Where has Pusser gone, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Someone asked this a few days ago too. According to his profile he has visited recently but I haven't seen anything from him for sometime.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I was wondering the very same...

Last Visited: 2010-03-21, 13:03:58 

He probably only pops in now and again as I think he has sold his motorhome.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you're out there, Pusser, give us a shout!

:idea: 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pusser*

These exploits are long overdue a bump to the top.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for some nice comments. I haven't gone anywhere but having sold the motorhome and got sick and tired of my own voice on politics I branched out into normal human behaviour.  So I have been back from time to time to read trip articles which I never tire of. 


Just cannot wait for one warm day to shoot over to France although the South of is warm already apparently.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I think that Pusser should write a book and include these stories in it, he has a gift for putting stories together and making them hilarious

I laughed at the Peter Kay book but I think Pussers exploits are much funnier

Just think Pusser you could earn money from this   

Anne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back Pusser- glad to know all is well.

Your French blog is top left hand corner of my desk top and the account of your exploits can still make me weep with laughter.

Thanks

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is Daphne well Pusser, I miss her to, such a sweet woman :lol: :lol: 
So glad you are still around please stay around :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pusser glad to hear from you again.


I can distinctly remember another tale (which I have always attributed to you) where someone goes into a rather open plan toilet for a 'dump' to find afterwards it was a laundry room. Was it you? Can anyone provide a link?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pusser, you should consider sending your stuff to publishers, if you haven't already. I reckon that is as good as anything Tom Sharpe did.

I also think an MHF award is due for these, I do not know on what basis medals are given, but surely this is worth one, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant humorous descriptions Pusser.
Makes my efforts almost sombre.

Are you looking for another van?

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I ..... got sick and tired of my own voice on politics I branched out into normal human behaviour


I tried that once, and found it wasn't all it was cracked up to be. 

Dougie.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Just one word to describe Pusser's work....BRILLIANT


Never laughed so much in my life.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I too was wondering the other day where Pusser had gone. I felt in need of a good giggle. Glad you are still hovering around MHF Pusser and although you may not have a MH at the moment this is no excuse not to post on here :wink: 

The motorhoming fraternity is poorer for your giving up the MH so don't harm us further by not posting.

Hope all is well with you and yours

Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't we give Pusser a medal for services to MHF, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for alerting me to those accounts - they are priceless and would make an excellent basis for a book in my opinion.

There is more laughter in each of those that a whole series of the indifferent TV programmes that seem to be transmitted by BBC and ITV repeatedly- and the pictures are much better too.

Your description of your maiden voyage strikes so many chords it is uncanny, although after 28 years as a tugger the mysteries of the Thetford Porta Potti were fairly clear to us.

It is really great to have been able to see thoses - I will add this thread to my bookmarks so that when I am bored in future I can re-read them - but the tears and laughter are causing serious grief with MrsW who is on a cookery forum at the present - 101 things to do with a cabbage, apart from composting, I think!

Keep well Pusser - it is great to hear from you again, we certainly miss your irreverent contributions and unique take on things.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much for such kind comments and interest and also for a bunch of "Thankyou" clicks.

SallyT. I did not write that article nor have I read it so I would be grateful if you could send me a link when you find it as I would love to read it.

.....

I am not buying another van and to be honest I am so much happier without one I am not sure why I kept on buying them in the first place. i worry about everything and it is difficult for me to post on here without a van as one, I am not so interested in them anymore and two, 90% of what I have written has happened although stretched to ridiculous proportions, and 3, I fear my negativity would surface and spoil it for others just thinking about getting a new van. Obviously the vast majoriity of owners simply love the motorhome life so it is an issue with me really and not motorhomes.

I will not be writing any books because I have neither the self motivations and disciplines required. In essence I am lazy. In an ideal world I would like to be a partner writing for radio or tv perhaps but now I am retired I am more than happy doing what I do now.

Also I am addicted to politics but as I said earlier, I am sick of hearing\seeing my own peals of my importance in the sub forum and have now resigned myself to watching our country slide down the pan. 

It dawned on me the other day that the NHS are killing more of us than the Taliban so we ought to bring out troops home, use them to police our hospitals to prevent patients from starving or dying of thirst and save their lives and NHS patients too. Simples.

Finally I had and have no intention of leaving this site. It is full of interesting and caring people plus a wealth of travel information and advice available of any subject imaginable. But of course as I do not read most posts anymore and only the odd one or two that are obviously generic subjects there is not much for me to respond too in terms of comments.

Thank you once again and back to my decorating which incidently started off with the dropping of a 2.5lt pot of immulsion on the driveway which exploded like a bomb leaving me, the car and driveway covered in Nordic Spa emulsion. (Silk actually, for the decorating nerds). As the bottom was split we stuck it upside down in a bucket and used the gaping whole to pour paint into the tray. Once the wall were given a coat of cheap white as a form of undercoat, we covered it again with nordic spar which the missues did not like at all. So I uncoated again with a cheap white and this time covered it all in a Hint of Jade. Missus did not like this either so I again undercoated with cheap white and our final coat was Hint of apple. Missus loved it but it seemed to me to be Hint of Brussel Sprout and having lost the will to live, I said nothing. I am the proud owner of more pots of paint than Homebase.

Love to all and thank you very much again.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> SallyT. I did not write that article nor have I read it so I would be grateful if you could send me a link when you find it as I would love to read it.


*This is fictional but based on a true story reported at some time in MHF which has long since disappeared If the original poster reads this homage perhaps he will repeat the OP which was much funnier than this.*

We pulled into the camp site which was set amongst trees by a lake my navigator and linguist handled the necessary negotiations whilst I sat in the driving seat and admired the scenery. I then parked up on our pitch and leaving the catering staff to rustle up lunch and armed with my perfect sense of direction set off to explore.

After a while I came across the loo block and at the same time realised that I needed to pay it an urgent visit. I think there is a part of your brain that when it sees facilities does a quick check then puts things in motion, to coin a phrase.

A quick walk around the structure revealed only one door and no male/female signage. Perhaps my brain should have been concentrating more on structure and less on contractions but by now the situation was getting urgent. So I boldly went inside. _Look at this stage I wasn't worried if I had split an infinitive._

Of course my wide continental experience had prepared me for non-standard facilities. We had been in the loos that were no more than holes in the ground (Scotland) and those that required you to squat rather than sit (that may have also been Scotland but I'm unclear about that). These unisex cubicles seemed rather strange though. First of all the pans were rather generous even for my XL bottom and they had a sort of a grid thing that you had to swing out of the way first.

It was only after evacuation that I noticed two other aspects. First of all I could see the outside world. The walls were made of overlapping slats but there were slots at regular intervals, one at about my eye height. Secondly there was no loo rolls in sight. We won't go into how I managed but suffice to say there was plenty of water available. That was another odd thing rather than a flush there were generously sized taps. Was it a sort of bidet cum toilet I wondered. These foreigners and their weird ways!

Anyway I left and found my way by a prettier route back to the motorhome where I tucked into the prepared repast and neglected to elaborate upon my recent experiences..

Later my good lady complained that my directions that I gave her to the facilities were flawed all that she had found in the indicated direction was the laundry room.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The man should be writing a book.

Kev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pusser*

I like this thread too.....read down a few posts on the first page re the ambulance

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-7365-ambulance.html

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Good to hear from you Pusser; brightened up a very dull day 8) :wink:


----------

